# Hand scraped flooring, what tool to use?



## ghank

I am fairly new to woodworking and have been trying to find the right tool to hand scrape flooring to distress it and give it a unique look. I've tried a plane and a paint scraper on white pine pieces and doug fir but it doesn't seem to do the trick. The paint scraper is a little old and I sharpened it. But maybe that is the wrong tool or technique. Here is a nice example of something I'd love to achieve: http://www.penningtonhardwoods.com/hs_dcche.htm

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Big Dave

What I would do is buy a Festool planer. They make a planer head for their planer that will do what you want. It's not cheap though but if you have a lot to do it will make short work of it.


----------



## littlebob

Not sure where you are, but here I can buy a head to fit almost any portable planer to cut what you show. Ask at a good sharpening service shop and see if they can help. Doing this by hand , even with a power tool will take a lot of time. You might want to check with a mill work service to see if they can do this. Not sure how much flooring you want to make. Good luck, bob


----------



## ghank

Thanks for the replies. I am making wood topped coffee tables so they are small. And I like the hand scraped look I've seen on flooring. Probably can't afford a power planer yet. I saw this video and it looked like a wood scraper of some sorts.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

were they scraping old carpet baking off? what was the black stuff?

I bought that planer for some big mantel work. Paid for itself the first it time I used it. It fills up dust bags fast.


----------

